# Rubik's Cube Desktop Theme



## themontyfreak (Apr 4, 2010)

I recently created a Rubik's Cube theme for your computer seeing that they are hard to come by or maybe even non-existent via a google search (I could never find them). Here is the link to the file:
http://files.themesunlimited.com/files/D/RubiksTheme-140055.zip 

the screen-saver is here http://www.bestproductions.com/jetsterswebsite/screensavers/cubik.scr
the wallpaper is here http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs32/f/2008/221/8/2/Life_is_like_rubik__s_cube_by_TetrisMaster.jpg
and I don't have a link to the cursors but they basically just have a small rubik's cube attached or a moving one in the case of loading cursors.

It has been brought to my attention that the cursors don't show up. So to get them manually, go to control panel and select mouse, click on pointers, and then for the normal cursor from the file folder put "pointer cube", for the help select cursor select "aero_helpselrubik", working in background "Cube D", for busy "cube a", and for link select "cursorlinkrubiks". 

Also, if you are having any trouble with the wallpaper or screen-saver go to the links posted above for them and, for the wallpaper right click then select "set as desktop background", and for the screen-saver just click run (you may have to go to where it was installed and right click on the file and select "install" to get it to show up under screen-savers)

I'm sorry if it's complicated or not working properly, this is the first theme I've created and uploaded online, so bear with me.



I hope you like it!


----------



## Parity (Apr 4, 2010)

Show a screeny of it.


----------



## themontyfreak (Apr 4, 2010)

The wallpaper should be this:
http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs32/f/2008/221/8/2/Life_is_like_rubik__s_cube_by_TetrisMaster.jpg

Unless someone hacked it which I highly doubt.


----------



## Mitch15 (Apr 4, 2010)

well id consider downloading if somebody were to confirm its not some crap


----------



## janelle (Apr 4, 2010)

themontyfreak said:


> The wallpaper should be this:
> http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs32/f/2008/221/8/2/Life_is_like_rubik__s_cube_by_TetrisMaster.jpg
> 
> Unless someone hacked it which I highly doubt.



I didn't get that. I tried it, but all I got was a black screen. I don't really know why.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 4, 2010)

I downloaded it and got a picture of a circled master skewb... and it was bad quality...


----------



## TemurAmir (Apr 4, 2010)

It says:
Life is like a Rubik's Cube, there's pictures of 5 cubes, each bigger then the other, and a hand with a cube in it below the text.

I didn't download the other files though, I won't try those until can confirm


----------



## janelle (Apr 4, 2010)

Just a black screen see. No Rubik's cube.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 4, 2010)

The screensaver is really cool!


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Apr 4, 2010)

Awesome, i use windows 7, but i can't seem to see the cursor

good job


----------



## themontyfreak (Apr 4, 2010)

janelle said:


> themontyfreak said:
> 
> 
> > The wallpaper should be this:
> ...


If you want that wallpaper and the download isn't working, go to the link and right click and select "set as desktop background"


----------



## themontyfreak (Apr 4, 2010)

HASH-CUBE said:


> Awesome, i use windows 7, but i can't seem to see the cursor
> 
> good job


You may have to add them manually. Go to control panel and select mouse, click on pointers, and then for the normal cursor from the file folder put "pointer cube", for the help select cursor select "aero_helpselrubik", working in background "Cube D", for busy "cube a", and for link select "cursorlinkrubiks"


----------

